# Backyard Hawaiian PDFs [Warning: Image Heavy]



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, I would like to share my collection of frog-tastic photos I've taken in the past year. Here in Hawaii, the D. auratus has made itself comfortable in our valleys and woods. Strangely enough, my family and I have sighted these little guys from years ago in our own back yard -- a rare sight we thought. Since about one year ago, we've seen them more frequently, and almost everyday it rains now. Having these guys around brightens up my day, and I want to share some photos/stories to brighten yours. ^^

First up are some photos of the parent frogs; these two are just the coolest. I often find them scurrying off by my shoes outside the door in the morning, or hoping around the fish tanks when I come home from work. They really are a pair, and rarely seen together. These pictures here were the only ones I was able to get of them together, but hopefully I'll catch more in the future. 








Image 02 Image 03

Here's mama-frog, as I like to call her. With simple Google-searching I figured out she was female by her robust body which is larger than papa-frog. Something interesting about her is the design on her back. You'll notice (in comparison) with papa-frog, the green/black designs look almost reversed!








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05

Papa-frog here is pretty awesome. Although smaller than the female, he has the responsibility of carrying the newly hatched tadpoles to water holes. Fortunately for me and my brother, those random water holes happen to be our old turtle pond. We've seen two batches of tadpoles so far -- and hopefully more to come. ^^








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05 Image 06 Image 07

Here's a frog that really caught me by surprise. The design on its back was perfectly symmetrical (a plus for me) and I just have not seen it before. Of all the encounters, this was the first for it. I was lucky enough to capture a picture of it inside my brother's shoe (second image) before it hopped away.








Image 02

Turtle here, was the first froglet to develop from batch one, in October of last year. Something I find really interesting (as with the second batch froglets) is the design on its head. I like to think the designs of both the parents combined and made a symmetrical design on Turtle's back. Haha~








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05

Just the other day I saw this frog hopping around for the first time. Upon closer inspection, I swear this is the one-year-old version of Turtle. I could be wrong, but the design on its back looks too similar. Opinions anyone?








Find him 3ft up! Image 03 Image 04

Anyone see some sort of pattern happening here as I mentioned? It's interesting at the very least, isn't it?









Here's a frog I called fatty, because of its large size before it finally morphed into a froglet. Also, if you notice, the design looks very similar to mama-frog. Like turtle, I let this froglet hop out of its container I raised it in. I haven't seen it since, but I hope it's doing well. ^^








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04

Here was the third and last froglet to develop out of the first batch of tadpoles. My brother insisted on keeping at least this one, despite neither of us knowing much about frogs (I wish I found this forum board sooner!) Unfortunately about one month later it became sick of something, and inevitably passed.








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05 Image 06 Image 07 Image 08

Almost 9 months after the first batch of tadpoles came and went, a second batch of tadpoles were delivered right at our front door (literally!). The three tadpoles papa-frog decided to drop off were delivered one week apart. The fourth and fifth tadpole I saw on his back, he must have left someplace else. =/ Here's #1!








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05 Image 06 Image 07

10 days after #1 developed, so did #2. I just introduced him into the terrarium about two days ago, and he's at the same slow pace as any other froglet. I hope he picks up the pace soon. ^^








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05 Image 06

Here are a few pictures I took of the two new froglets together. It seems like #2 is tagging along with big-brother #1. Take a look at Images 03-05 in order~ It's cute. =P








Image 02 Image 03 Image 04 Image 05

For anyone curious about my current terrarium, it's a 5GL outfitted with green moss covering a sphagnum and soil mixture all over aquarium rocks. Inside has artificial silk leaves purchased from Walmart and cleaned prior to use. I still have more leaves to place inside (to replace the all-popular leaf litter) but haven't put them inside yet. I have a shallow dish with de-chlorinated water, and have a piece of fruit on the rock in the images below to attract the fruit flies I purchased/culture. *Edit: I just added twice as many silk leaves scattering around the tank to give it a fuller look, and to hopefully provide enough coverage for my little ones to feel comfortable. I unfortunately won't find them as easily now, but until I get some real plants or at least some lighter-colored silk ones, it will have to do.*

















Thank you all for taking a look, and I hope everyone enjoyed them! Please, leave comments, suggestions, or anything! I'm VERY new at this, and can use all the help I can get!


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Not fair! They are in your backyard and I gotta pay $50 per plus the cost of the viv?!? Not fair... 

Nice pics btw. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I would love to have a backyard full of pdfs. You are very lucky to live in such a place. Do you happen to have any pics of the environment they are in? Please put up some nature shots.


----------



## drufrog (Jun 1, 2007)

Great!! Thanks for sharing. I wish I could look out my back door and see that. All I get to see is the stinking raccoon eating out of my bird feeders.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That is just so cool! I would love to have them running around my backyard. I guess they might not like the first Colorado Blizzard too much! Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Great pics! Which island are you on? I was in Maui about 6 years ago and didn't see any


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

ClintonJ said:


> Not fair! They are in your backyard and I gotta pay $50 per plus the cost of the viv?!? Not fair...
> 
> Nice pics btw. Thanks for sharing


Haha, don't worry -- if it was legal to buy them here I would still pay $50/ea for some more. ^^



flapjax3000 said:


> I would love to have a backyard full of pdfs. You are very lucky to live in such a place. Do you happen to have any pics of the environment they are in? Please put up some nature shots.


Environment? I've only seen them once in actual grass, haha. Usually they're on the cement hopping around directly outside my house. If I had to guess, they live in cavities underneath stone slabs outside. At least, that's where I see them hide/pop out of most often. Or beneath a tire that's been sitting outside my house for the last few years. So, unless you'd like pictures of my messy house, there aren't any "nature" shots I can provide. =P



drufrog said:


> Great!! Thanks for sharing. I wish I could look out my back door and see that. All I get to see is the stinking raccoon eating out of my bird feeders.


Haha, raccoons sound pretty cool. At least, they may be better than the mongooses we have here~



Pumilo said:


> That is just so cool! I would love to have them running around my backyard. I guess they might not like the first Colorado Blizzard too much! Thanks for taking the time to share with us.


It's my pleasure! My frogs might not like the Colorado cold, but I would sure trade places. Hahaha, it's too hot in Hawaii! Even for a Hawaii-born like me.



jeffr said:


> Great pics! Which island are you on? I was in Maui about 6 years ago and didn't see any


I live on Oahu, where they were introduced over 70 years ago. I've been told by friends/acquaintances PDFs are more commonly seen in Manoa Valley (where they were introduced initially) but I doubt I could find them intentionally. Even with a container and net in hand, haha.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Is that the only island they are on?


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

jeffr said:


> Is that the only island they are on?


I'm not 100% about it, but I've been told that's the case.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, they are amazing


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wonderful! Thank you so much for taking the time to share these with us!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I copied this off the internet. "In 1972, the Jackson's Chameleon (Chamaeloeo jacksonii) was introduced to the Hawaiian Islands from its native land of Kenya and Tanzania. In the last 30 + years, these species have multiplied and formed a large breeding population on Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and Hawaii. In particular they can be found on the Koolau range, Oahu. Their abundance may be underestimated based on the fact that these chameleon's are difficult to see unless you happen to look right at one."

I have visited Hawaii 5 times and have looked for Jackson's Chameleons each time but have never found any. Have you?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jeffr said:


> Is that the only island they are on?


They are found on Maui as well, i have seen the ones on Oahu, however they were not that easy to find a few years ago and they were protected since along with the Jackson's chameleons. 

On another Note, i don't think they were introduced 70 years back, more 35-40 years ago.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

TDK said:


> I copied this off the internet. "In 1972, the Jackson's Chameleon (Chamaeloeo jacksonii) was introduced to the Hawaiian Islands from its native land of Kenya and Tanzania. In the last 30 + years, these species have multiplied and formed a large breeding population on Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and Hawaii. In particular they can be found on the Koolau range, Oahu. Their abundance may be underestimated based on the fact that these chameleon's are difficult to see unless you happen to look right at one."
> 
> I have visited Hawaii 5 times and have looked for Jackson's Chameleons each time but have never found any. Have you?


I have seen Jackson's over at the Army base, however as said in that statement, they are not easy to find eventhough they are everywhere.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Told ya they would be a hit !

Nonindigenous Aquatic Species


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

god article, i stand corrected on introduction.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

TDK said:


> I have visited Hawaii 5 times and have looked for Jackson's Chameleons each time but have never found any. Have you?


Actually I have! Not exactly in the wild though, but one day I was driving home and saw one walking across the road. So my dad jumped out to pick it up and we brought it home.



Julio said:


> They are found on Maui as well, i have seen the ones on Oahu, however they were not that easy to find a few years ago and they were protected since along with the Jackson's chameleons.
> 
> On another Note, i don't think they were introduced 70 years back, more 35-40 years ago.


This is what I found on the internet: "The only member of this family present in Hawaii is the Green and Black Poison dart Frog (Dendrobates auratus), which was introduced in Manoa Valley in *1932 *for mosquito control." =P


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

You may not know this, but are they poisonous in Hawaii?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, very cool. Thanks for sharing! I was in Hawaii two years ago for a little while, I loved it there- I hope I can live there (when I can afford it haha). I was on Maui and Kauai, I didn't see any darts but I saw plenty of awesome fish and caught some cool tropical fish, anoles, and lots of nocturnal geckos while I was there. You should add some leaves (leaf litter) from pesticide-free trees into the tank, they would appreciate it. Keep taking pictures!
Bryan


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Hawaiians are the bomb! I just wish mine were more bold... So where in Hawaii are you? I grew up in Hauula.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Definately something many of us here wish we could have--free roaming darts! If it were me, I'd be placing water dishes/cups around my yard for "your" auratus to transport tadpoles to...easily checked and easily collected.
Thanks for sharing,Scott


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

with that in Mind, there used to be a quota of 4 that you could collect on both chameleons and darts with a permit obtained from the department of agriculture, that was back in 2008, since then i know they have been protected and i am not sure if they are allowed to be legally collected since then.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> with that in Mind, there used to be a quota of 4 that you could collect on both chameleons and darts with a permit obtained from the department of agriculture, that was back in 2008, since then i know they have been protected and i am not sure if they are allowed to be legally collected since then.


 
We had a big thread going on that , like a year ago, I think.

Can't remember what we arrived at, but I seem to think with permits.....they can be taken off the island.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I will look into it and let you guys know, i know the permit back in 2008 cost me only $10 even though i didn't get to find any on my last trip cause of the time of year.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

freakin awesome! 

are there any other types of dart frogs they introduced over there?


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

phender said:


> You may not know this, but are they poisonous in Hawaii?


I'm really not sure. I suppose they wouldn't have been introduced if they caused such a threat (to us). But then again, I guess they would depending on what it is they eat in the wild.



hukilausurfer said:


> Hawaiians are the bomb! I just wish mine were more bold... So where in Hawaii are you? I grew up in Hauula.


I'm from Kalihi Valley. ^^



raimeiken said:


> freakin awesome!
> 
> are there any other types of dart frogs they introduced over there?


I think the D. Auratus were the only PDFs introduced here, but I would love to see the other breeds too. =P


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

crzsnwbdr said:


> I suppose they wouldn't have been introduced
> I think the D. Auratus were the only PDFs introduced here, but I would love to see the other breeds too. =P


Intoducing new species to other habitats is detrimental, Hawaii is prim example of this, there are tons of animals that were introduced in Hawaii to do certain duties and it winded up backfiring, there are mongoose that run all over the island, cane toads among many others


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to make a quick update with a few pictures. I haven't been taking as many photos lately, but I'll be sure to take some more soon. Here are those I happened to see at the time:

This guy was the first to morph from my original batch of three:








He and no.2 are really quite big now, which is why a little more than a week ago I had to move no.3 into its own shelter.

It seemed as though the runt of the family couldn't compete for food during feedings, or seemed interested when I dropped the flies near or in front of it. I moved it into its own tank and have been observing it more closely. Every now and then it will seem chubby as though it has just eaten, but the majority of the time it will look skinny and unhealthy (see image). I assumed taking it away from the competition (its brothers) would help it hunt for food, but maybe that simply isn't enough. It feeds more easily on larvae I've noticed -- so I will start feeding it more of those more often. Any advice?









For anyone who may have read my other thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/59267-how-durable-tadpoles.html I grabbed a tadpole from the back of the male frog in my yard a couple months ago. At one point it had shown a complication, growing some sort of fungus/mold on its back to which I bought something from Petco to remedy it. It eventually went away and just a today had finally morphed completely into a froglet. I'll give it another day or two before I toss some flies in there. This guy makes no.7! 

















Lastly, of the three froglets I received from my aunt, I was only able to catch one of them on camera. They are all doing well, and look to be the same chubby size as each other. They seem to be catching up in size to the first two, at an alarming rate. Hahaha, I'm glad to see they like the flies.

Late October:








Yesterday:









Enjoy!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful as always! Thanks for the update


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

crzsnwbdr said:


> It seemed as though the runt of the family couldn't compete for food during feedings, or seemed interested when I dropped the flies near or in front of it. I moved it into its own tank and have been observing it more closely. Every now and then it will seem chubby as though it has just eaten, but the majority of the time it will look skinny and unhealthy (see image). I assumed taking it away from the competition (its brothers) would help it hunt for food, but maybe that simply isn't enough. It feeds more easily on larvae I've noticed -- so I will start feeding it more of those more often. Any advice?


Since you collected them from outside, did you test him for parasites?


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Since you collected them from outside, did you test him for parasites?


Hey Chris, I actually haven't. Seeing as they weren't necessarily "caught" from the wild -- rather developed from tadpoles under my conditions -- and aren't in danger of contaminating other species of frogs (since, well, I don't have any) I didn't see the need to get feces tested for any of them.

If there is a risk that my runt could have some sort of parasite, I'll possibly look into having one shipped out. But seeing as my other two frogs (which were housed together) haven't shown any change -- other than getting bigger by the day -- I want to assume they're doing just fine.

One member I spoke to about this small frog a while back said I may have scared it badly enough a few months ago (trying to force feed), that it just hasn't taken a liking to the food since; or something along the lines of being so affected by something I've done it's unhealthy.

Does anyone else have some other thoughts on the matter?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

How exactly does one attempt to force feed a frog?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The runt frog appears to have SLS - this could easily account for it not being able to compete with the other frogs. I would separate it, and if it continues to fail to thrive, I'd think about putting it down.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

MD_Frogger said:


> How exactly does one attempt to force feed a frog?


*Scratches head* Haha.. well I remember glancing over someone's comment somewhere about successfully feeding a froglet with food hanging in front of its face. I gave it a try tweezing a dead fly, but wound up chasing my frog around the tank. Granted, it wasn't the smartest idea -- but at the time I really didn't know better.



zBrinks said:


> The runt frog appears to have SLS - this could easily account for it not being able to compete with the other frogs. I would separate it, and if it continues to fail to thrive, I'd think about putting it down.


Could it really have developed that complication? I've read somewhere that one noticeable attribute of having SLS is having trouble keeping its upper body erect and upright; but it looks just fine to me (as seen in the photo). If in the case it does have SLS what would be the long-term affects of not putting it down?

Oh, and just for a reference, here's what it looked like about 5 weeks ago:
















It was always small, but at least then it was a little chubbier.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty cool thread!! 

I lived in Honolulu around Punchbowl and would go hiking in Monoa Valley all the time to see if i can find some but never found any. My friends auntie lived in Monoa Valley and had a bunch in her backyard and would jump around when she watered the plants. Always wanted to see them myself in the wild. Great to see these pics!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's legs look pretty skinny, which IME is a sign of mild (in this case) SLS. In the past, I've had froglets with SLS that, even though they could get around, failed to thrive after several months.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

SoCalSun said:


> I lived in Honolulu around Punchbowl and would go hiking in Monoa Valley all the time to see if i can find some but never found any. My friends auntie lived in Monoa Valley and had a bunch in her backyard and would jump around when she watered the plants. Always wanted to see them myself in the wild. Great to see these pics!!


Ah that's pretty cool. It just so happens my aunt has the same situation -- which I how I got three of the seven froglets I have now. She scooped them with a fish net, plopped them into a container, and gave me a call to come pick them up. Although my concrete of a backyard is nothing near nature, it's still pretty cool watching them hop around on their own. ^^



zBrinks said:


> It's legs look pretty skinny, which IME is a sign of mild (in this case) SLS. In the past, I've had froglets with SLS that, even though they could get around, failed to thrive after several months.


Dang, that really sucks. I would still hate to cut its life short if it has some fight left in it. Would it be considered inhumane to let it be, feeding it everyday as I have been doing? Or would most agree to put it down in its condition? That is, if it indeed does have SLS. I am a beginner, and this is the first time I'm encountering something of the sort; looking at it I can't say for certain that it really is or isn't SLS. I'll try to post more photos of it when I get the opportunity, and perhaps post a new thread to get some more opinions.

Thank you for your input so far zBrinks, it means a lot.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

crzsnwbdr said:


> Dang, that really sucks. I would still hate to cut its life short if it has some fight left in it. Would it be considered inhumane to let it be, feeding it everyday as I have been doing? Or would most agree to put it down in its condition? That is, if it indeed does have SLS. I am a beginner, and this is the first time I'm encountering something of the sort; looking at it I can't say for certain that it really is or isn't SLS. I'll try to post more photos of it when I get the opportunity, and perhaps post a new thread to get some more opinions.
> 
> Thank you for your input so far zBrinks, it means a lot.


If it's eating and doing ok then there's really no reason to kill it - really you should get fecals done and see if it has parasites, which ones they are and if treating for them fixes the situation.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Fecals are never a bad idea.

Separate it from the others, and see if it can manage to eat on it's own. If it has a fighting chance, there's nothing wrong with giving it one.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

crzsnwbdr said:


> Could it really have developed that complication? I've read somewhere that one noticeable attribute of having SLS is having trouble keeping its upper body erect and upright; but it looks just fine to me (as seen in the photo). If in the case it does have SLS what would be the long-term affects of not putting it down?
> 
> Oh, and just for a reference, here's what it looked like about 5 weeks ago:


I think the legs look fine. It was probably just a weird angle for the first picture that made it look like sls. While sls certainly varies in severity, all of my froglets with spindly clearly could not use their front legs. Some could prop themselves up and eat some springs passively, and others couldn't move their head off the substrate. It could be a vitamin or some other deficiency that causes muscle loss and weakening of the legs. If you can get it eating, make sure to dust properly to get good supplementation. Good luck and thanks for the great pictures!
Bryan


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice guys -- it really means a lot.

Just to clarify, this froglet has been in its own tank now for about the last two weeks, and it seems like every other day it looks skinny (the other days on the chubbier side). It has plenty of shelter with leaves and a sphagnum substrate, and has the ability to move around quickly; it is my understanding that mobility might be an issue if it really does have SLS?

I feed it about 5-7 flies everyday (not sure if that's too much or too little) but I've been judging it based on the fact that not only is the tank not fly-proof, but sometimes I see some remaining flies from the day before. It doesn't eat right away, so I'm not sure how much it eats in passive, but I don't want to freak it out by dumping in more than necessary.

Since about a month ago I've switched over to Repashy Calcium + ICB which I use on a daily basis for feeding.

I hope this helps if anyone was curious about its situation.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

wow thats really cool thanks for sharing


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The front legs are definitely skinnier than they should be, even in the picture of it in the cup. I have never seen a perfectly healthy frog hold it's front legs at a right angle like that froglet is doing. I would bet it has SLS, although a mild case of it. SLS is a very broad spectrum symptom, so maybe the froglet will be able to function and live a healthy life, although I doubt it, if it has been housed alone in ideal conditions and is still struggling. I have had froglets display the same condition in the past, and they all eventually failed to thrive and I put them down.

Good luck.


----------

